# psychomotor exam (ALS)



## jets44 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi all.

My name is Patrick and I recently just took the ALS practical exam for the first time in New Jersey, and failed 6 of the 12 stations.....and I'm a wreck over it, considering I spent every waking moment over the past 5+ weeks preparing. I'm being told NJ is an impossible place to test and that I should be considering other states, especially New Hampshire. Please state your rationale!

Does anyone in the area have any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 22, 2013)

I went to NH for my testing and had no issues. It was a laid back enviroment and they allowed same day retesting if you failed 1 or 2 stations.


----------



## jets44 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Tim. I'm just all sorts of nervous now. For the life of me I can't figure out why I failed the stations I did. I was having perfect practice sessions and up to this point I haven't hit any road blocks in my training.

The NJ exam proctors implied that its "dishonorable" to go to New Hampshire.....but after the beating I received I just want to get through it and take my registry exam. Somebody told my classmate that NH had been "audited" recently for their high pass rate, but I haven't found any evidence of that.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 22, 2013)

jets44 said:


> Thanks Tim. I'm just all sorts of nervous now. For the life of me I can't figure out why I failed the stations I did. I was having perfect practice sessions and up to this point I haven't hit any road blocks in my training.
> 
> The NJ exam proctors implied that its "dishonorable" to go to New Hampshire.....but after the beating I received I just want to get through it and take my registry exam. Somebody told my classmate that NH had been "audited" recently for their high pass rate, but I haven't found any evidence of that.



For NR testing they need to fill out paperwork justifying why you failed. I believe they are also required (or at least are supposed) to tell you why/how you failed. There is also an appeal process you can go through (on site only)

During my advanced airway station there was an equipment failure. I brought it to the attention of my tester who would not acknowledge it when I brought it to her attention. I appealed and was able to redo the station with working equipment and another proctor.


----------



## jets44 (Mar 22, 2013)

They said at the beginning of the day they would not tell us why we failed each station, as "boards are not a learning experience, they are strictly an evaluation of your ability"

I took my adult airway and supraglottic at the same station literally back to back, was told "very well done" when I was finished, yet he still failed me for both. I wish I could see what I did wrong, It's been killing me trying to figure out where I could have slipped up.


----------



## Milla3P (Mar 22, 2013)

Recently RI has also opened a testing station. My partner is a proctor at one of the stations. Their next date is 4/14 I believe. It's on a Sunday and is like 100 miles less of a drive. It's erg-Ems.com.


----------



## jets44 (Mar 22, 2013)

Milla I just looked at the site, It doesn't have a lot of info yet. What can you tell me about it? Feel free to private message if you like.


----------



## Milla3P (Mar 22, 2013)

Its an approved NREMT testing site. It has an address and contact info. I know several people who have tested there and said it was comfortable and laid back. 

What more is there?


----------



## jets44 (Mar 22, 2013)

Those were the magic words, comfortable and laid back. I'm looking for the anti-Jersey.....I have no self-confidence left lol


----------



## AzValley (Mar 31, 2013)

I see nothing "dishonorable" about it.  Do what makes you most comfortable.


----------



## URI (Mar 31, 2013)

I actually just took the NREMT-P at ERG in East Providence RI.  They just recently started testing there. It was refreshing because I took my Medic class there as well.  But from everyone I talked to said it was a fairly laid back atmosphere . I'm in no way trying to indorse one company over the other, just simply stating I had a good experience.


----------

